# 05 650 v2 jetting problem



## Tjb12 (Jan 6, 2014)

When I bought my Cat the person had a 2" snorkel setup and they took the baffle out of the muffler. I ordered new jets bc it only had 130s in both. Right now I'm running 140 in the front and 142 in the rear. The jets are not dyno jets. I'm wondering if the jets are still to small. I can't seem to get it in tune. When I give it gas it still bogs down like it doesn't get enough gas. When I put my hand over the snorkel it revs up just fine. There is not a choke on it the plungers are out and the holes are sealed up. Not sure why they did that. I've messed with they sync screw a little and it helped out a little bit. I only changed the main jets. Are the other jets to small? Any ideas?


----------

